# Putting up new gate --- suggestions?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I am thinking about putting up a new 2" Ranch Master red powder coated cattle gate for my new pasture area. I was thinking since this gate weighs in excess of 120 pounds, I would go with 6x6 posts concreted into place (would 4x8 round PT posts work in this situation?) --- Has anyone else have used these Ranch Master gates and how does the powder coating hold up on these painted gates? Any tips on latching? Want to keep as much of the coating on the gate so might not be looking to use heavy chain latch. 

In any case, thanks.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I would use a square post to mount it on, as there is much more surface area bearing against the soil to support the hanging weight. Cross ties are regularly used in this area for the hinge side of large fences. They are set "deep" and usually are not concreted in as concrete leads to premature rotting of wood when its encapsulated in concrete. Then set another post approx 4 to 6 feet back behind the main post and span it with a smaller round post about the size of a landscape timber, and install wire bracing from #8 or 9 high tensile fence wire such as is sold at home builder supplies to reinforce the bottoms of chain link fences. Use two short 1/2" steel bars or pipe to tension those wire X braces and that set of posts will be there nice and solid and secure and is easily able to be tensioned up if the need arrises. As for a latch it all depends on whats against it. Does it have to be locked? I lik a piece of chain attached to the latch side of the gates and a chain eye or slot attached so a chain can be looped around the latch sides post and simply dropped into the keyslot or chain slot. You can always slip a padlock in the chain to secure it if need be.

Powder coat anything seems to hold up pretty good overall. I have aheap of powder coated squared tube, miscellaneous items and pipes from varous scrounged items all stored outside and other than the cut ends is still in very fine condition. As with any finish if it gets knicked it needs to be touched up with paint.


----------

